# M340i PCD without an M340i



## ksuderman (Mar 15, 2016)

I have a PCD scheduled for May 30th for my M340i. I did a PCD for my 340 so I know what to expect and I am pretty stoked to do another.

However, I got an email from the PC stating that they currently do not have any M340's in the fleet and would be placed into a "3 series" for the driving portion. I called the PC and they don't know (or won't admit to knowing) when they might have M340's in the fleet. I will call again closer to my deliver date, but what are the chances I could talk my way into an M3 for the driving portion? I suspect that if they don't have M340's they will want to put me in a 340 with track handling package. While it is a great car and a blast to drive around their track, I've done that already and I want this delivery to be a step up.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

They didn't have a 535i track car when I picked mine up, and they gave me a 550i instead. Since it's "new car day" and not "M School Day," and there are no Advanced M Schools scheduled for the east cost (VIR or Road Atlanta) they'd probably honor your request. You might have to settle for an M2 or M4, since the M3's will be out of production by then, with the last ones going to paying customers or dealerships. Have you dealership push this too, and remind that Spartanburg Bubba's how many new BMW"s you've bought.


----------



## ksuderman (Mar 15, 2016)

I just want to follow up and give a huge (HUGE) shout out to Justin at the Performance Center. Thank you Justin, you really went above and beyond to make that an awesome delivery.

Justin saw this thread and went to extraordinary lengths to make sure I had an M340i to drive. In fact I was the first person to do a delivery in that car. But a word of warning to anyone else taking a delivery of an M340i in the next few weeks; the PC only has the one car in their fleet right now. They are trying to only schedule one M340i delivery per day, but if they have to deliver two, or more, then those people will likely drive the 330s as it would be unfair to only put one person in the 340. Sadly the entire fleet of M3's has been retired already.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

Justin's also one of the M School instructors and was a race car driver. He delivered my 535i back in 2013, having just started there. I was a nice surprise to see him as one of the instructors at VIR a couple of years later. He has a pretty good story. His dad took him to an M school when he was young, and it made such an impression that he changed the direction of his life. 

The Performance Center is sort of like Disney World. There's a culture there among the staff that their most important product is customer happiness.


----------



## ksuderman (Mar 15, 2016)

Autoputzer said:


> The Performance Center is sort of like Disney World. There's a culture there among the staff that their most important product is customer happiness.


Yep, it certainly is, and it starts right from the moment the shuttle from the Marriott picks you up at the airport.

Justin has moved up in the world and is now the Delivery Manager* with enough weight to pull the M340 from its display at a nearby BMW sponsored golf tournament so I could drive it. Most interesting is the fact that PC staff are still lurking in the forums here *waves at Justin* :thumbup:

_* Not his official title as there is another person with the title "Delivery Manager", but he is in charge of scheduling everything, so for all intents and purposes, "close enough"._


----------



## sarwer (Jul 26, 2019)

My PCD is scheduled for next Monday (8/5/2019) and the PCD scheduler informed me that they now have 2 M340i's in their fleet and they plan to put me in one for the driving portion of the day as long as they are operational on the day of the delivery.


----------

